# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Where to get work done on my Jeep!

## Stallion

I have a feeling this thread already exists, but honestly am having trouble finding it... maybe Im a bad looker so if someone could point me that way that would be much appreciated.

but, if it doesnt exist, I need help finding a Jeep guy in NH! I had to get some work done and I have a little warranty coverage so I got it assessed by a dealer. Not only did not of it fall under the coverage but they gave me some super expensive quotes for what I need done! I wasnt super surprised because the reputation some dealerships have for service, but it still was a little shocking. Anyways, I need to replace my tie rod (which Im hoping to do myself), replace my rear brakes, and maybe new gaskets for my diffs. I talked to a guy at Steves Jeep country and he was SO helpful so Im thinking of going there... any other places you guys recommend? I dont want to spend an arm and a leg, but I get that good work isnt cheap either! Thanks

----------


## Yipjeep

There is Steve's Jeep Country, which you found. There is also Ratchets Offroad. Keith just moved his shop to Auburn NH. Thats where Ive gotten some work done.

----------


## bob

Check if we have any left on the vendor list, but I will say I have worked with Steve's in the past and have been nothing but happy, service and purchase.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------


## Stallion

> There is Steve's Jeep Country, which you found. There is also Ratchets Offroad. Keith just moved his shop to Auburn NH. Thats were Ive gotten some work done.


Auburn is a little closer, will def have to check that out. Thanks!

----------


## Rubicon

Still have a garage, so if you want to make the big drive, I can probably save you even more money ;)

----------


## Ivoryring

> Still have a garage, so if you want to make the big drive, I can probably save you even more money ;)


I've had Shawn do work on my Jeep and I have no problem recommending him to others.

----------


## Rubicon

> I've had Shawn do work on my Jeep and I have no problem recommending him to others.


 :Thumbsup: 

Thank you very much Tundra for the solid props.

----------


## Stallion

> Still have a garage, so if you want to make the big drive, I can probably save you even more money ;)


Now thats super intriguing!! Ill prob be PMing you later today to talk about pricing if youre really willing to help! Thanks!

----------


## Rubicon

> Now thats super intriguing!! Ill prob be PMing you later today to talk about pricing if youre really willing to help! Thanks!


Willing to help, as it helps both of us. Keep in mind that there is no factory warranty here, since I am not a stealership. Plus don't want to get involved in major work because my garage is just that, not a full service shop. Nor driving that distance, do you probably want to leave it for the bigger projects anyways, or if there is an unforeseen issue that takes longer than expected to correct. The stuff you listed is very doable, so no problem there. Oh and it would have to be done Friday-Sunday(my usual days off ;)

----------

